# What will the Bucks do to the newly revamped Bulls?



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I like Skiles as a new coach, but he has only had a couple of practices with his new team, and in the meantime, the Bulls #1 option was traded to Toronto. The Bulls new players haven't had a chance to submit to physicals and likely won't play on Monday.

So, new coach and shorthanded. 

On the other hand, there are a lot of players on the Bulls roster who've been dogging it, especially on D and they know Skiles won't tolerate any player who phones it in, so the remaining Bulls should come out energized, focused and looking to impress.

So -- could be a blowout of the Bulls (continuing recent tradition) or maybe, just maybe, the Bulls may be poised for an upset.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I think it can be an easy victory if they can control Curry.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I dunno. As you probably know well, the Bucks are one of the leagues favorite whipping boys for players or teams being revamped (Andre Miller and Ben Wallace tore us up when they came into their own, not to mention the Seattle game after the RayRay trade). I'm not sayin' the games are fixed, i'm just sayin'............


----------



## melvinator (Dec 1, 2003)

Is Chandler playing? Luckily for Smith he may need to only put up with Curry. Smith might need to be carried out on a stretcher if he had to bang around with AD/Chandler/Curry for 30 minutes.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't think AD,Junkyard Dog, or Jeffries are playing.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

In the end Bulls came up with the win... Chicago 97, Milwaukee 87  



> In coach Scott Skiles' debut, the Bulls received big efforts from new acquisitions Jerome Williams and Antonio Davis and 30 points from Jamal Crawford in a 97-87 victory over the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> Not only did the Bulls introduce a new high-tempo offense, they also unveiled Williams and Davis, who were acquired in a six-player deal with Toronto.



Bucks was winning for most part of the game in the early stages if i'm not wrong.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

TJ Ford got absolutely OWNED by Kirk Hinrich and Jamal Crawford.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> TJ Ford got absolutely OWNED by Kirk Hinrich and Jamal Crawford.


He wasn't owned in my opinion it was just wanted to prove something and shot some really dumb shots and he shot when he had some wide open teammates. You can kinda expect that because there was so much talk about him vs. Hinrich but I think Porter will talk to him about his mistakes.


----------



## alem_ (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by VincentVega
> TJ Ford got absolutely OWNED by Kirk Hinrich and Jamal Crawford.



I don't think shooting 2 for 10 is exactly owning another player. Nor is it owning another player when they spent only part of 26 min guarding you. But you're right in Jamal Crawford having a great game.


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

Chicago will dominate the boards they are probably the best rebounding team in the east with Curry, Davis, and Williams, plus Chandler when he is healthy.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TysEdyKirkrthefuture.</b>!
> Chicago will dominate the boards they are probably the best rebounding team in the east with Curry, Davis, and Williams, plus Chandler when he is healthy.


Why are you posting this in the Bucks thread especially since it is about a couple weeks since the game.


----------

